# MU Operation w REVO System



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I am trying to operate two Bmann Anniversary 4-6-0 locomotives using Crest Revo Tx & Rxs. Top speeds, speed steps & momentum functions on both engines are identical, but one engine starts sooner and runs faster than the other. Is there a way to regulate the two engines to run more compatibly?

Bill


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When you say top speeds etc are the same, you're referring to the settings on the throttle itself? (for example, both locos start at step 15, and the range goes up to step 65?) 

Later,

K


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin,
The three cabs, one MU & two SUs, on the Revo Tx have the same settings for speed, speed steps, start speed, top speed, momentum and speed curve. Did I miss anything?

the locomotives are both Bmann Annies, version 5. However one of the mechanisms is ten years old, while the other is less than one year old.

Both locomotives are powered by the same brand of li-on 14.8 volt batteries, the amperages are different.

Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill....... As Kevin, posted... increase the start speed numbers on the throttle for the slow engine, then test in the MU mode until they start together.. Good talking with you...


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf:


> As Kevin, posted... increase the start speed numbers on the throttle for the slow engine, then test in the MU mode until they start together.. Good talking with you


Stan, your call was a pleasant surprise!!.

I will adjust the starting speed of the *slower* until it matches the staring speed of the faster locomotive.

Bill

p.s. I hope you are enjoying your new home!!


----------

